# Vulcão responsável por degelo na Antárctica



## Rog (29 Jan 2008 às 23:23)

> Vulcão é o responsável por derretimento de geleira, dizem cientistas
> 
> Desta vez não dá para colocar na conta do aquecimento global. Cientistas descobriram que um vulcão ativo está sob o gelo da Antártida e é responsável por grande parte do derretimento de geleiras em um local em que elas estão desaparecendo mais rápido do que em qualquer outro lugar.
> 
> ...


Fonte: http://tecnocientista.info/. 

Trata-se no entanto de uma situação localizada, regista-se dege-lo apenas numa região da Antárctida onde está localizado o vulção. No geral, o volume de gelo tem estado a aumentar, e nos últimos tempos apresenta anomalia positiva em comparação à média. 







Nem o aquecimento ou arrefecimento global explicam todas as situações de degelo ou aumento nos Polos...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2008 às 23:28)

Pois é Rog se ambas as tampas da panela (polos) aquecerem lá se vai o gelo  depois dizem que é o G.W.

É como meter um cubo de gelo em cima de um bico do fogão depois de desligado.


----------



## Luis França (30 Jan 2008 às 15:55)

Por acaso a notícia até diz que não tem a ver com o GW.

Já no dia 20-1-2008 #13 o Blizzard tinha colocado a noticia do vulcão (mas em inglês) - http://www.meteopt.com/forum/polos-oceanos/seguimento-criosfera-2008-a-1715.html


----------

